# New guy here



## brock8282 (Jun 26, 2020)

Hey, new to this forum but im on a couple others, been cutting the last few weeks to tighten up before my mass gaining phase, figured id share some pics with you guys from this morning.


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 26, 2020)

sorry they came out so big!


----------



## Durro (Jun 28, 2020)

Looking good &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397; Welcome to AnaSci!


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 28, 2020)

:welcome:


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 28, 2020)

You look great. Welcome to Anasci.


----------



## brock8282 (Jul 2, 2020)

thanks for the support guys, hired a coach today to begin my offseason bulking phase, going to try to add as much muscle as possible to this 6'2" frame before picking out a show to do at some point mid to to late next year.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jul 13, 2020)

Welcome to Anasci. Nice to have you here.


----------



## SOUR DIESEL (Jul 16, 2020)

^^^welcome brother

..very nice development & lines

..what do your macros look like on your cut?


----------



## brock8282 (Jul 21, 2020)

i was jsut doing a short 4 week "mini cut" so i pulled calories pretty low for it. 250 carbs 300 protein and 40g fat training days and 100g carbs 350 protein 45g fat non training days. 
Transitioned to a bulk already and working with a coach. Excited to see what kinda progress i can make before i decide on a show to do at some point next year.


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 23, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> i was jsut doing a short 4 week "mini cut" so i pulled calories pretty low for it. 250 carbs 300 protein and 40g fat training days and 100g carbs 350 protein 45g fat non training days.
> Transitioned to a bulk already and working with a coach. Excited to see what kinda progress i can make before i decide on a show to do at some point next year.



You have an impressive physique my friend with a ton of potential.


----------



## AGGRO (Aug 14, 2020)

Welcome to Anasci.


----------



## joe1988 (Jun 20, 2022)

Great physique


----------

